# tile electrical plate



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

A good client has asked if I could make an electrical plate from an extra tile that would match and overlay the existing backsplash tile. It's a stone tile and I will have to cut two decora style receptacles and then bullnose or edge the four sides.

I like a challenge and they are willing to pay for the attempt to do this. I'll have to drill some precision holes for the set screws and I have a drill press to do this, and cut the corners very cleanly. 

Has anyone tried this and what type of bit might cut this. It's a relatively soft and fragile stone. I was thinking I might coat the back of the tile with some fiber mesh and epoxy before cutting.

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like quite a challenge. Don't see how you'd have a chance of pulling it off without diamond bits.

Is the tile thin enough that it won't interfere with getting plugs completely seated?


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

The tile is 3/16 - 1/4". I have an older rotozip type tool that I could put in a stationary vice and ease the tile into it if I can find the right bit.

I'm hoping the epoxy reinforcement would keep the tile strong enough.

J


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree with Tin. The problem is not making one. I think it can be done. The problem will be with how far the outlet itself will be recessed in 1/4" thick tile. 

You might have to route out the back of the tile enough so the outlet can be closer to the finished face of the tile.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

jhammer7 said:


> A good client has asked if I could make an electrical plate from an extra tile that would match and overlay the existing backsplash tile. It's a stone tile and I will have to cut two *decora [/SIZE]*style receptacles and then bullnose or edge the four sides.
> 
> I like a challenge and they are willing to pay for the attempt to do this. I'll have to drill some precision holes for the set screws and I have a drill press to do this, and cut the corners very cleanly.
> 
> ...


Decora outlets/switches should work, but they will be a little deep...

The screw holes are really close to the cut-out on those..

soft stone, I think I'd try carbide tooling at low speed. 

fiber mesh/epoxy would be good, but adds to the thickness 


Hope you have a lot of samples to play with... fun:thumbsup:


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Would something like this work? 

http://www.tileshop.com/accents/switchplates.aspx

Click on the link to _view all products_ and they have all kinds of electrical outlet and switch plate covers in many different colors of stone and porcelin.


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Are you going to get a UL listing for your cover??????


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Water jet cutter ---that's what you need.Water jet cutter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We used a machine shop with one for cutting 'impossible ' shapes from steel and acrylic.

The machinist said they also cut glass and granite with them.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Redliz75 said:


> Are you going to get a UL listing for your cover??????


I knew a sparky would chime in and spoil the fun..lol:jester:


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

UL rating......uh....Oh Absolutely;-)!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

TimelessQuality said:


> I knew a sparky would chime in and spoil the fun..lol:jester:



Effin' electricians, anyway!


----------



## Morgan Tile (Jun 25, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

There are talented painters who will paint a cover-plate and receptacle to match the surrounding tile good enough that the whole apparatus will disappear into the wall.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

thom said:


> There are talented painters who will paint a cover-plate and receptacle to match the surrounding tile good enough that the whole apparatus will disappear into the wall.


That sounds like the winner to me. Seems a talented individual with an airbrush could match damned near anything. A LOT quicker too i bet.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree with the painting idea. I recently worked on a high end multi colored metallic tile backsplash and the faux painter did an awesome job matching my tile with her painted outlet and switch covers.


----------

